# Value of Bobcat EL 25 cal.



## Ungerc (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a 25 cal Beretta Bobcat EL in mint condition. Can someone give me a value on this gun? Have had trouble locating a value on this gun. Gun has been fired only 10 rounds. Beautiful bluelng, gold enlay and wood grips all original.


----------



## Highlander1911 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a Jetfire in similar condition. The thing with these that I find is that they're more of an enthusiast piece than a preferred defense pistol. That said I've looked all over in the last few months and have seen so many variants it becomes alphabet soup. If I ask a dealer they tell me $100-125, if I search gunbroker I see $200-400. I like mine enough to just keep it for entertainment but at 2 recent gun shows I saw examples that appeared to be junk compared to mine showing lots of wear and general lack of 'love' but perhaps ready to shoot. Both were $400. I did see a .25 walnut gripped long barrel version somwhere on a 'net search and it was described as a 1950 "Blackhand" and looked to be in stunning condition. That one was $1500. I see Bobcats and Jetfires for sale in similar pricing to the values posted above but have never seen a higher price than $400. I enjoy shooting mine and for the little bit of $$$ and respect they seem to get I'll simply keep it.


----------



## Ungerc (Mar 8, 2010)

*Value of Bobcat EL 25 cal*

Thanks for the reply. I agree with you. I carry it sometimes and will probably shoot it again. It is a beautiful gun and a conversation /show piece. I hope it will increase in value later on for my children to keep or sell when I am gone. It does hold the Beretta quality and handling namesake of this fine manufacturer. By the way.....I have not seen this model at any gunshow yet in Arizona.


----------



## Highlander1911 (Jan 30, 2010)

I need to take a pic or 2 of some of what I've been playing with. I'll show ya mine if you show me yours...


----------



## GOG (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey fellows... I think we´ll all apreciate some pics!!!! Post them... :mrgreen:


----------

